# How to handle matting while grooming for the show ring



## busygirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, All--

I am so new and so open to suggestions. There are no professional show groomers in my area and my wonderful, spunky, beautiful, 7 month-old bitch, Casey (aka NutCase), will be in her first AKC conformation match on Friday night.

I'll be getting some prof'l clipping help/advice ths weekend at a local show but in the meantime, I'd like to get a jump on cleaning her up a bit. 

She's a country girl. Goes in the water A LOT and it seems as tho in the last few weeks, all of a sudden she simultaneously grew and blew coat! Now she's got some matting scattered here and there with the worst of it along her topline near her croup. None of it is too close to her skin. Did I mention she hates when you poke around at the matts?

Any suggestions for handling the matting?

The coat along her top line is wavy-ish, curly-ish. The rest of her is much smoother, straighter and silkier.

I'd like to have her shampooed and smoothed down a bit and welcome any and all recommendations for products that I can find in a large, local pet specialty supply shop. Also, are there products that are the equivalent of conditioner--that tame, straighten or smooth, and add shine?

Any and all tips, advice, links to demos, etc. are most welcome.

Thanks.

 Janet

PS - A shot of a very hot Casey in some wild semblance of a "stack" follows along with some others.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She's very cute. I don't know a lot about grooming for the ring, but hope to soon with my new pup.

I guess to start, make sure to brush and groom her every day so that she enjoys being brushed and prevent the matts from forming. If she swims a lot, use Cowboy Magic to help prevent her from matting when she comes out of the water.

Does your breeder live locally? Perhaps you know some people from the local GR Club? They could give you a hands on help with the grooming.

Good Luck on Friday!!

Here is a place to start: http://morningsagegoldens.freeservers.com/Grooming4.html

This will help blow out the waves if you don't already have one... [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-AFTD-3-Commander-4-0-Peak/dp/B00063KHPE[/ame]


----------



## busygirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks, Melissa.

My first golden was a wash and go kinda' girl. No matter how dirty or muddy or wet, you could leave her alone and in two hours she'd look like she'd just been bathed. Smooth and shiny and sleek. Not so, this one. By the time I realized that her fur was vastly different, with a denser undercoat and prone to matting, it was too late. 

I will get Cowboy Magic and use it regularly but what about getting the existing matts out? Remove or brush thru?

Hmmm....

Janet


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She's very cute 

To help remove matts, spray the area with something like Cowboy Magic or even well diluted conditioner - the area should not be soaked but should be wet. With a comb, tease and wiggle bit by bit seperating the fur forming the matt - it is time consuming but saves the coat and the back is very visible. I have heard Cowboy Magic can really help with snarls and matts but have never used it. 

To help prevent matting in the future, comb her completely (section by section) to remove the dead hair before she is bathed - if she has loose hair and it gets wet it can really matt up. If you use a dryer after bathing (and you should) the longer the fur you are drying, the further the nozzle should be away from her - if you are too close, this will also cause matting. During shedding, she may need complete combing/brushing every day.

I like Ice on Ice products, but I don't think they are available at pet stores - I also like Isle of Dog products and use Micro-Tek sometimes as well -- again, I am unsure if they are available at pet stores. 

Good luck this Friday


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Cowboy magic makes a detangler that comes in a tube - took a mat the size of my palm off my senior cat in under 15 minutes with no snarling or scratching - very greasy feeling though - but it works!!!


----------



## busygirl (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pet grooming products*

:wavey:

So I took Casey to the local Pet Supply Place--a big outfit for Vermont. They have a self bathing/grooming back room. Nicely outfitted for my needs. Plus, they had tons of combs and brushes and detanglers and the like back there for me to try BEFORE I bought any.

I was shocked that I actually managed to get 95% of her matts out just with one of their rake like combs alone! Casey wasn't keen on the process but she settled into it once she realized, yet again, that Mama is Apha and she is Beta Puppy. (She always has to challenge me.)

The drying equipment wasn't too effective but, oddly enough, Casey really liked it. She kept sticking her face in the stream of air! 

I'm jut so thrilled that she's clean and mostly de-matted and she's experienced another positive grooming experience. Now I just want to stay on top of things.

Is there a great online source for the products folks have been mentioning?? E.g., Cowboy Magic, Ice, Isle of Dog, Micro-Tek.

Also, has anyone heard anything about a product called "The Stuff?"

Thanks again.

Janet


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Here are two websites that may be of use to you with grooming & maintaining a coat for the show ring:

www.purepaws.net/Golden Retriever.htm

www.plushpuppyusa.com/f/Golden_Retriever.pdf



Isle of Dogs has their own website: www.iodogs.com

Cowboy Magic & MicroTek are usually carried locally at places that have horse products. Or you can order them online. I have never been a huge fan of The Stuff but others seem to like it and use it. 

Brushing and combing are very important and most likely the matting you found was from your pup blowing coat. If you do not brush & comb on a regular basis - the undercoat will matt. Do you have a grooming table & arm? This will help make the grooming experience easier on your pup.

Blow drying her coat in the direction in which you want it to lay will help train the coat. A heavy towel(s) placed on the area which is not laying properly after you have blown the coat completely dry may also help. Drying coats made of lycra are another alternative. Bathing should be done at least once every two weeks but most show dogs are done weekly.

A cool air dryer is a good investment. I like the Kool Dry dryer for shows and at home as it is lightweight, dries the coat quicker than most dryers and yes, expensive but the initial investment will pay off over the years as it should last quite a while.

Hopefully your breeder can help you with the actual grooming, scissoring and helping you learn to groom. If not, perhaps joining the local GR Club and attending local shows where you can meet other exhibitors that may help you as a newbie wanting to learn. Approach them AFTER golden have been in the ring for the best time to ask them for some help.

Good luck at your match on Friday!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Mac also has a coarser texture, and far more waves, near her croup, and along the back quarter of her topline--so I feel your pain. I have never had any mats there; I have had some small mats on her thighs, and where her rear angles meet at the upper thigh and back--but I was able to comb them out with a greyhound comb.

I agree with everyone who say to start taming the hair right now and get your pup used to "fussing" over her. I use a variety of tools, depending on how much taming I need--I have two strippers, both bought from Erik Strickland, one is white, for fine stripping, the other red, for thicker undercoat. They both do an excellent job of removing excess undercoat--the white handled one, especially, is wonderful because when you're removing undercoat, you don't want to remove precious guard hairs that contain color and this tool is practically the definition of precision.

I've also used a curry brush, and soft-sided brush, and as I mentioned, the greyhound comb. At times I've used all of them in one session. But that's rare. An hour ago I used the curry brush and comb. Train yourself to groom everyday--a light grooming, like taming the hair.

As for "products" I use the IOD conditioner--don't glob it on--less is more--I learned my lesson there. I also use the IOD straightener--and again, less is more.

Good luck at the match! The good news is that matches are sooooo casual and I know you want your pup to look her best, but even if she has a wave here and there, the whole purpose is to give her experience and exposure, and provide some good fun.

Tell us how your day went and hopefully you'll have a photo or two to share!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

No advice here, I'm rotten at grooming. A couple of weeks ago Flip had a giant matt behind his scrotum. I knew he wouldn't want me messing around down there and I figured nobody would notice if I just cut it off (the matt that is . I didn't realize that the matt was from his pants...now he has a chunk of hair missing there and I keep pleading with it to grow back faster.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I am reading this with some surprise. Do you not allow dogs being shown to have a wavy coat or I am reading this incorrectly? I was also surprised to see that the undercoat is removed. To my mind there is nothing nicer than seeing a golden with a wavy coat, lying flat with a good undercoat to provide the waterproofing they need when working. Obviously coat preparation in the USA is very different from the UK and it would be interesting to learn some more. Annef


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I do not show in conformation but my impression is that undercoat is not removed per se, but all loose undercoating should be if that makes sense .. I was just at a grooming seminar where a few of the dogs had incredible amounts of undercoat being removed by simple combing .. the presenter did point out that there was no way they were getting clean down to the skin with that much dead undercoat just waiting to come out. 

Wavy coats are allowable here in the US


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My puppy is blowing his coat, so I've been giving him a bath twice a week and then blow drying. Getting the undercoat out when it's shedding naturally prevents hotspots etc. I love Cowboy Magic, but the show handler asked me not to use it bc it builds up(??), so I switched to Ice On Ice just in pantaloons and tail. I comb through all our Goldens every night to prevent mats. Amazon.com carries both Ice On Ice and Cowboy Magic.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

annef said:


> I am reading this with some surprise. Do you not allow dogs being shown to have a wavy coat or I am reading this incorrectly? I was also surprised to see that the undercoat is removed. To my mind there is nothing nicer than seeing a golden with a wavy coat, lying flat with a good undercoat to provide the waterproofing they need when working. Obviously coat preparation in the USA is very different from the UK and it would be interesting to learn some more. Annef


I was in my handling class two weeks ago, and my handler was going over Mac and pretty much made the same comments that you did--that although there's a wave to her topline, the texture is correct, there's nothing in the standard that says the coat is to be bone-straight and that we shouldn't let ourselves go crazy over Mac's natural wave, and spend an inordinate amount of time trying to tame it. She noted that some of the dogs being shown from her kennel line have waves and are doing well, and that we need to concentrate on the entire dog.

But I will say that the goldens that I see being shown, and in all honesty, I've attended for the most part small local shows in Florida, have straight coats, especially along the topline because they want to make sure the judge can judge that topline accurately and not mistake waves for dips in the topline. Does that say something about the judging too? Or what exhibiters think of the judging? Guess that's another thread. . .


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

rappwizard said:


> Does that say something about the judging too? Or what exhibiters think of the judging? Guess that's another thread. . .


I don't know...but it is downright discouraging and disheartening to read and be told that if the better dog isn't groomed to perfection a lesser better groomed dog will beat it. :no:

OP, I hope you have a great time with your puppy and do not stress too much about the coat. The first time I showed my puppy she had a patch of hair on her leg that was shorter than the rest from a previous illness a few months earlier. Oh well! It was all about the experience and having fun anyway!


----------



## busygirl (Jun 25, 2010)

:doh: Cheesh. All of this discussion about coat types and judges preferences makes me sigh. Aren't breed standards just that, standards?

Beauty? In the eye of the beholder, I guess.

To my eye--new to conformation but sharp and critical nonethess--it seems that goldens can have many looks. Is this what they mean by "typey?"

I just want Casey and I to have fun at our first AKC match Friday night and to learn a few things....

Lily, (1996-2009) my first golden (first 3 pix), was so different than Casey(last 2 pix). Now my eyes are so used to Casey and I'm not sure how I'd assess Lily today. Of course Lily was/is my heart, my soulmate, my love sponge. But feisty Casey is worming her way in there....it's a whooooooole different experience this time around.

Bye for now.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

BusyGirl, I do not want to, nor did I mean to, highjack your thread. By all means, have a great time at the match--make sure your pup is presentable, and have a good time; it will be one of many memories that you will look back on years later and say "we started out on a road together, you and I, and became closer pals, didn't we?" My Mac is now past 2 but I am smiling thinking of all the wonderful moments we had at matches--and no, none of them were Best In Match wins, but they were all times when she looked back at me with a smile on her face and a smile at a stranger (the match judge) showing beautiful golden temperament. 

As for judging, well, for those who have been in conformation far longer than I, I know they have a more astute opinion than what I can state. I see it as a sport where you pay your entry fee to get the opinion of that judge, compared to the standard, knowing what most likely will show up as your competition looking at the number of entries and the location of the show. I decide what my goal is for the day. If it is a judge that is known for appreciating the style of golden that I own, then my goal is higher, taking into account my golden's level of maturity, training, and other nuances of the day--how she might compare regarding her attitude, what my handler does--blah blah blah.

If the judge is one that is an unknown, then I go into it with the goal that worst case, it will be a good experience. If the judge is one whose style is not his or her cup of tea, then I'll either decide not to enter, or, if I enter, I'm entering for the experience for my golden, to support the club that is hosting the show, or to see if the judge, perhaps, has modified his or her interpretation of the standard.

But if you become disappointed in conformation, you will not find it to be a learning experience--and it can be a wonderfully eye-opening, learning experience. For example, there was someone taking photos at the local show, which I was able to view, and when you saw the goldens stacked, you saw different proportions, different neck to shoulder blend/angles; different bend of stifles; different headpieces, different rear angles. You can't argue that the judge is looking at totally identical dogs--and the only difference is coat, or amount or lack of coat and amount or lack of bone. Our standard is written where there is a wide difference in interpretation--what really opened my eyes was when Erik Strickland went over it (during a seminar) line by line, and had us discuss each item. The judges have to find the dog that best meets the standard as per their interpretation--looking at what is presented to them in the ring by the breeders and/or owners that day. That's how I see it. Sorry this is so long.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lily looks like the coolest dog- I love her leap out into the water, and her golden retriever smile.

Rappwizard wrote you an amazing post with lots of wisdom in it. 

It takes many years to fully understand the nuances of the conformation ring. I have only just started. All things being equal though , blow drying your pup's coat straight is a good idea if winning is the priority.


----------



## busygirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, Again--

Rappwizard--thanks sooooo much for your thoughtful response. I certainly didn't mean to imply anything other than how overwhelming all this new info can be to me. I'm afraid I may not be very adept in the forum etiquette dept.!

And Ljilly, Lily was a wonderful doggie. Easy in so many ways that Casey is not. But, then again, Casey is easy in so many ways that Lily was not. I was hoping for a Lily reincarnation but that was not to be.

Thanks everyone for all the responses. It's so nice to be heard!

BTW, my computer crashed yesterday. New one enroute. For now I steal onto my husbands when I can.

Janet


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanted to say good luck in your match!!! One of the easiest ways to keep the coat nice is bathing them at least once a week. 

I love the picture of Lily leaping into the lake! I have a similar picture of my old lab Lady leaping off our dock into the lake in north east Vermont.

Where abouts in VT are you from?


----------



## busygirl (Jun 25, 2010)

:wavey:Hi, All~

I learned so much this past weekend. Some wonderful golden folks trimmed Casey for me and I now have a decent idea of what she needs to look like. At this age, anyway. When her coat and feathering develop more I'll need some more lessons. Anyway, she looked wonderful and we had lots of fun. She won all her breed matches because she was the only entry! She came in 2nd to a black lab for BOG...and there were only 2 dogs competing.

She was handled and combed and examined so much and it was really good for her. I've been combing/brushing her nearly every day and I think she's actually grown to like it!

And, Millysmom, I live in the boonies about 1/2 hr northeast of Burlington.

Thanks again, everyone for all your support.

Janet aka busygirl


----------

